# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Điện Biên

## dungntn

Tỉnh Điện Biên cách Thành Phố Hà  Nội khoảng 500km về phía Tây Bắc. Thủ phủ của Tỉnh là Thành Phố Điện  Biên bao trọn cánh đồng Mường Thanh với chiều dài hơn 20km, rộng khoảng  6km do dòng sông Nậm Rốm bồi đắp.


 
Thành  phố Điện Biên Phủ được biết đến với trận Điện Biên Phủ năm 1954, giữa  quân đội Việt Minh (do tướng Võ Nguyên Giáp chỉ huy) và quân đội Pháp  (do tướng Christian de Castries chỉ huy). Chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ là  đòn quyết định đánh bại kế hoạch quân sự Na-va, làm sụp đổ niềm hy vọng  của các giới quân sự và chính trị ở Pháp, làm xoay chuyển nhanh chóng  cục diện chiến tranh, tạo cơ sở cho cuộc đấu tranh ngoại giao thắng lợi ở  hội nghị Giơnevơ.

Ngày nay đến với Thành Phố Điện Biên, các di  tích lịch sử vẫn còn gần  như nguyên vẹn để tố cáo tội ác của thực dân  Pháp và đây cũng là những điểm du lịch chính của Điện Biên.

*Cách đến Điện Biên*


Hiện  đi Điện Biên cũng khá tiện lợi, xe ô tô giường nằm đi từ Hà Nội khởi  hành hàng ngày tại Bến xe Mỹ Đình. Du khách có nhu cầu cao hơn có thể đi  Máy bay với tần xuất 2 chuyến/ ngày. Tại Điện Biên, du khách có thể lựa  chọn xe taxi hoặc thuê xe riêng đủ loại 4, 7, 16, 30 chỗ.

*Đường bộ*


*Từ Hà Nội*

Các xe khác đi Điện Biên khởi hành từ bến xe Mỹ Đình vào buổi sáng. Thời gian đi mất 12 tiếng với giá vé khoảng 200.000Đ

*Từ Sapa*

Có  thể bắt xe từ Lào Cai đi ngang qua Sapa để đến Điện Biên với. Thời gian  đi khoảng 8 tiếng với giá vé khoảng 160.000VNĐ. Ngoài ra cũng có thể  bắt xe đi từ Sapa đến Lai Châu, rồi từ Lai Châu xuống Điện Biên.

*Đường không*


*Từ Hà Nội*

Hãng Vietnam Airlines có chuyến bay đi Điện Biên mất 1 tiếng.

*Khách sạn tại Điện Biên*

Nhằm  đáp ứng nhu cầu của du khách, các khách sạn đang ngày càng nâng cấp và  nhiều hơn. Đặc Biệt Điện Biên đã có khách sạn 4 sao phục vụ du khách là  khách sạn Mường Thanh. Các khách sạn khác có khu sinh Thái Him Lam,  Khách sạn Công Đoàn, Nhà khách tỉnh ủy, khách sạn Asean đối diện Sân  bay...


*Khách sạn bình dân*


*Khách sạn Công ty Bia*
Giá phòng từ 150.000-180.000Đ
Đường Trần Can, Điện Biên. ĐT: (023) 3824 635

*Khách sạn Bình Long*
Giá phòng từ 12$
429 Mường Thanh, Điện Biên. ĐT: (023) 3824 345

*Khách sạn trung bình*


*Khách sạn Mường Thanh*
Giá phòng từ 15-25$
Mường Thanh, Điện Biên. ĐT: (023) 3810 043

*Khách sạn Điện Biên Phủ*
Giá phòng từ 250.000-350.000Đ
279 đường 7/5, Điện Biên. ĐT: (023) 3825 103

*Lưu ý:* Giá  khách sạn chỉ mang tính tham khảo, vì có thể khác nhau tùy theo từng  thời điểm cụ thể. Để có mức giá chính xác nhất, xin điện thoại trực tiếp  đến từng khách sạn.

*Tham quan du lịch ở Điện Biên*


*Tượng đài chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ*


Tượng  đài được đặt trên đỉnh đồi D1, thành phố Điện Biên Phủ, tỉnh Điện Biên.  Tượng đài được khánh thành nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm chiến thắng Điện  Biên Phủ (7/5/1954 – 7/5/2004)

Quần thể tượng đài chiến thắng  Điện Biên Phủ gồm 3 anh bộ đội đứng quay lưng vào nhau, nâng một em bé  Thái, trên cùng là lá cờ quyết chiến quyết thắng. Tượng có chiều cao  16,6m, chất liệu bằng đồng thau, trong ruột kết cấu bê tông cốt thép,  trọng lượng 220 tấn. Bệ tượng cao 3,6m kết cấu bêtông cốt thép, bên  ngoài ốp đá mỹ nghệ, gồm 3 tầng hình chữ nhật xếp chéo lên nhau. 

*Đồi A1*


Đồi  A1 nằm ở phường Mường Thanh, thành phố Điện Biên Phủ, tỉnh Điện Biên.  Đồi A1 là cứ điểm quan trọng bậc nhất trong tập đoàn cứ điểm của thực  dân Pháp ở Điện Biên Phủ.


Bên cạnh đài kỷ  niệm là xác một trong hai chiếc xe tăng nặng 18 tấn mà tên Quan Ba  Hécvuê đưa từ trung tâm Mường Thanh lên để phản kích quân đội Việt Nam.  Một di tích quan trọng nữa là cái hố hình phễu to bằng cái “ao đình”  cạn. Đó là dấu tích trận nổ khối bộc phá nghìn cân của quân ta mà chiến  sĩ ta thường gọi “đào hầm để trị hầm”, trị cả hầm, cả lô cốt cố thủ của  giặc.


*Hầm chỉ huy Tướng Đờ Cát*


*Vị trí:*  Hầm chỉ huy của tướng Đờ Cát nằm ở trung tâm tập đoàn cứ điểm Điện Biên  Phủ, thuộc cánh đồng Mường Thanh, huyện Điện Biên, tỉnh Điện Biên.

*Đặc điểm:* Cấu trúc và cách bố trí, sắp xếp của căn hầm vẫn còn được giữ nguyên.

Đứng  trên một ngọn đồi cao ta có thể nhìn thấy nóc hầm Đờ Cát. Tuy nhiên  quân đội Việt Nam đã phải chiến đấu vô cùng anh dũng suốt 55 ngày đêm  mới có thể chiếm được hầm Đờ Cát. Xung quanh hầm là hàng rào phòng thủ  với hệ thống dây kẽm gai dày đặc và bốn chiếc xe tăng. Hầm Đờ Cát dài  20m và rộng 8m, bao gồm bốn gian dùng cho cả nơi ở và làm việc.
Ngày  nay du khách có thể nhìn thấy mái vòm sắt và các bao cát trên nóc hầm.  Trước đây có một đường hào có mái che nối liền hầm tướng Đờ Cát với lô  cốt trên đồi A1. Quân Pháp đã dùng các bao cát và ván gỗ để dựng nên  đường hào này.


*Hồ Pá Khoang*


*Vị trí:* Hồ Pá Khoang thuộc địa phận xã Mường Phăng, huyện Điện Biên, tỉnh Điện Biên, cách thành phố Điện Biên Phủ gần 20km.


Hồ Pá Khoang nằm giữa một vùng thiên nhiên cảnh  đẹp hùng vĩ, ẩn hiện trong mây trời non nước. Vào mùa đông sương mờ  buông phủ tạo một phong cảnh huyền ảo, thấp thoáng nơi xa là những dãy  núi trập trùng, những nếp nhà xinh xắn. Mùa hè không khí nơi đây thật dễ  chịu với những luồng gió nam mát dịu. Tất cả tạo nên một khung cảnh êm  đềm, thơ mộng, một thắng cảnh quyến rũ lòng người.

*Sở chỉ huy chiến dịch Điện Biên Phủ*


*Vị trí:*  Nằm trong một khu rừng nguyên sinh tại địa phận xã Mường Phăng, huyện  Điện Biên, tỉnh Điện Biên, cách thành phố Điện Biên Phủ 25km về phía  đông.

*Đặc điểm:* Đây là nơi làm việc của các đồng chí Võ Nguyên Giáp, Hoàng Văn Thái…

Đến sở chỉ huy, du  khách sẽ được thăm:
- Chòi canh gác số 1
- Hầm thông tin liên lạc
- Đài quan sát
- Lán ở và làm việc của Đại tướng Võ Nguyên Giáp
- Lán ở và làm việc của Tham mưu trưởng Hoàng Văn Thái
- Đường hầm xuyên núi dài 96m nối liền lán của Đại tướng Võ Nguyên Giáp và Tham mưu trưởng Hoàng Văn Thái
- Hầm của ban cố vấn Trung Quốc
- Nhà hội trường
- Hầm ban chính trị

*Bảo tàng chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ*


*Vị trí:* Bảo tàng Điện Biên Phủ nằm đối diện với nghĩa trang liệt sĩ trên đồi A1, trung tâm thành phố Điện Biên Phủ, tỉnh Điện Biên.

Đến nay bảo tàng có 5 khu trưng bầy với 274 hiện vật  và 122 bức tranh theo từng chủ đề sau:
- Vị trí chiến lược của Điện Biên Phủ
- Tập đoàn cứ điểm của địch tại Điện Biên Phủ
- Đảng chuẩn bị đường lối chỉ đạo cho chiến dịch Điện Biên Phủ
- Ảnh hưởng của chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ
- Điện Biên Phủ ngày nay
*Giải trí*


Đi dạo xung quanh tượng đài chiến thắng vào buổi sáng sớm hoặc chiều, đứng trên đây nhìn về thành phố Điện Biên Phủ

Thả bộ dọc theo các đường hầm trên đồi A1

Tham quan các chiến tích trận đánh Điện Biên Phủ tại bảo tàng Điện Biên Phủ và dưới tầng hầm chỉ huy tướng Đờ Cát

*Hang Thẩm Báng*


*Vị trí:* Hang Thẩm Báng thuộc huyện Mường Ảng, tỉnh Điện Biên.

*Đặc điểm:* Hang Thẩm Báng đã được xếp hạng di tích và là một điểm tham quan của du khách.

Đây là hang đá có vẻ đẹp tự nhiên và còn nguyên vẹn. Lòng hang rộng và sâu, cao gần 100m, có nhiều ngách.


Hang  Thẩm Báng không chỉ là một hang đá đẹp mà tại đây, nhân dân địa phương  đã phát hiện một số loại rìu, chày nghiền thức ăn bằng đá, một số mẩu  xương động vật hoá thạch.

*Đèo Pha Đin*


*Vị trí:* Đèo Pha Đin nằm trên đường từ Hà Nội lên Điện Biên, ở ranh giới giữa tỉnh Sơn La và Điện Biên.

*Đặc điểm:*  Đèo dài 32km, địa thế rất hiểm trở, chênh vênh. Pha Ðin tiếng địa  phương nghĩa là Trời Ðất. Theo truyền thuyết địa phương, đây là nơi tiếp  giáp giữa trời và đất.


Với độ cao trên 1.000m khi lên dốc, lúc xuống dốc, con  đường ngoằn ngoèo, chênh vênh, một bên là vách núi dựng đứng, một bên là  vực sâu thăm thẳm, lại nhiều "cua" hiểm trở. Ðược vượt đèo Pha Ðin là  một cuộc du lịch đầy thú vị của du khách trước cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ.

*Ăn Uống*

Hầu hết các khách sạn tại Điện Biên đều có Nhà hàng phục vụ du khách,  ngoài ra du khách cũng có thể đi ăn đặc sản như quán Cá Hồi với đặc sản  Cá Hồi ngày gần Sân Bay Điện Biên. Ngay gần đó cũng có quán chuyên về  đặc sản núi rừng..Đặc biệt, mỗi khi đến Điện Biên, Du lịch Trái Tim Việt  thường hướng du khách vào thưởng thức ẩm thực dân tộc Thái và cùng giao  lưu uống rượu cần, ca hát, nhảy sạp, múa xòe tại các bản Người Thái  như: Bản Ten, Bản Co mị....
*Nhà hàng Điện Biên Phủ*
279A Đường 7/5, Mường Thanh, Điện Biên Phủ. Việt Nam
Tel: 0230 3825103

*Tiệm ăn Liên Tươi*
Số 27, Phố 8, Phường Mường Thanh, Điện Biên Phủ
Tel: 0230 3824919

*Nhà hàng Hương Rừng Vị Biển*
Số 285, Phố 4, Phường Him Lam, Điện Biên Phủ
Tel: 0230 3811199


*Mua sắm khi đi du lịch Điên Biên Phủ*


*Chợ Trung tâm 1*
Phố 13, phường Tân Thanh, TP. Điện Biên Phủ, tỉnh Điện Biên

*Chợ Bản Phủ*
Xã Noong Hẹt, huyện Điện Biên, tỉnh Điện Biên

*Mua gì làm quà?*


Đất  điện Biên có rất nhiều đặc sản của Tây Bắc, du khách đến nơi đây có thể  mua rượu Sâu Chít là loại rượu được ngâm với con sâu Chít, cây mật gấu,  Mận, Xoài Yên Châu, Gạo Tám Điện Biên, Chè san tuyết....tất cả đều được  bán tại Chợ Mường Thanh.


(Theo kinhnghiemdulich.edu)



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Điện Biên Phủ (3 Ngày 2 Đêm)* - *Tour du lich Ha Noi - Dien Bien Phu (3 Ngay 2 Dem)* 


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Điện Biên* - *tour du lich Dien Bien*  


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Điện Biên click vào *du lịch Điện Biên* - *du lich Dien Bien*

----------

